# Home Server



## Virus-j (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All, 

Right i have been wanting to set up a home server just to Hold Pictures, Videos Etc
i was also gonna use it to host a minecraft server so me and my friends can play on it.

I know nothing at all about Servers, But i got Given a Dell optiplex 280 from my brother in law and i was gonna use that, if you can that is as a server ?

it's got a Pentium 4 3.2Ghz,512mb ram and it also had a a 500Gb hard drive in it i was gonna upgrade the Ram to 1Gb.

But more to the point can i use that as a server and would you say i would need to upgrade the Ram do you think ? 

Oh i got a copy of windows server 2008 would that do it ?


----------



## Disparia (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, CPU-wise it would be fine for what you want to do.

512MB is the minimum requirement for 2008 Server so it _could_ run as-is, though I'd suggest an upgrade to RAM - better all-around performance. Would also allow it to do other things later on, perhaps a teamspeak server, web server, etc.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, it can be used as a server.
Cram all the RAM in it it will allow.
Do you need to run a server OS on it? A Win7 (or whatever) machine will do everything you need.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok, Thanks. I was just having a look a Ubuntu that seems to need less Requirement then the Windows 2008 according to there site it need 128mb Ram.

So what would you suggest ? i'll still upgrade the Ram seeing as it's cheap to do ?

In terms of Windows 2008 and ubuntu is there Really any difference and will it work with all my pc's i Run Xp on one and Windows 7 on the other 4. 

And how do you set the up exactly do i just have a ethernet comming out of my Router to the Server and that's it ? 

Thanks


----------



## Kreij (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the thing. If you are not planning on creating a domain, there is little need for a server OS.
The workstation version (now just desktop versions) of an OS can accomplish everything you are trying to do (unless a MineCraft server has some server OS requirements).
If you load a server OS, and do not use AD, DNS or any of the other server functions there is not a whole lot of reason to not just use Win7 as your game/file server.

As for your router, you just need to open the ports required for people to connect to your game (make sure you have a firewall though to mitigate other crap). 
As for physical connections, you just need to tie the server into your local LAN like any other computer.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Kreiji, Well i wanted to have the computer Running 24/7 Along with minecraft Running 24/7 to my friends can get on it whenever. I do have a homegroup at the moment Between my Windows Xp computer and my 4 Windows 7 pc's But the Homegroup is linked up to my main Pc and i dont really wanna leave that on all the time + All my pictures,Videos Etc are on my portable and you gotta Switch it on all the time and Nor do i wanna leave that on as it gets pretty warm.

So Since i got this Old pc i thought that it would be ideal for what i wanted it to do.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some minor networking experience as well but these guys covered it all (Especially Kreij! ). TBH, if it's pretty much just a file server, you can get away with nearly any OS. I suggest you use what you are comfortable with OR willing/wanting to learn.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you all, I think i will go with Running a Windows Server then Minecraft Appears to be hell Trying to get it to run on Ubuntu so i'll stick with Windows.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 27, 2011)

Once you set up your 24/7 game server it doesn't matter what the OS is going to be.
What you may want to consider it that the "server" has tighter access restrictions.
It's a balance game as always.
If you give the IP and port numbers to your friends, you should be fine, just lock down other ports.
If the other member computers in the workgroup are down (you shut them off), your 24/7 computer sill not care as long as it can see the router.
I would recommend going to static IPs for all the computers on you local LAN and shutting off DHCP, or at least limitting it to only a specific address range for wireless connections if you need to do that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2011)

Kreij said:


> recommend going to static IPs for all the computers on you local LAN and shutting off DHCP



Or using Static routing along with DHCP. Sorry just had to throw that in there.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok, I just plugged in my Server Today and bought 2Gb of Ram for it. 

The things i want to be able to do on it is : 

Able to Print from all pc's in the house to the Printer connected to the server.
Search through the files stored on the Server and Vice versa. 
Be able to Connect to my Server from Outside of my home network.

But have not got a Clue how to do this or set it up, Would someone be able to help me sort this Out please ? 

Thanks 

Im Running windows server 2008 R2


----------



## Kreij (Jan 28, 2011)

1) Turn on File and printer sharing, then share the printer. Go to the other computers and add new nework printer. No need to set up the print server role.
2) Allow Remote connection to the server. Use "mstsc /v:server_name /admin" from a workstation to log in shadowing the console. You will be able to do anything to the server you want. If you want to transfer files, share the drives/directories on the server and map them on the workstations.
3) What do you mean by connect? There are various options depending upon what you want to do from outside your home network.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks again kreiji for the Reply. 

Well i wanted to be able to Say Access my Files from a Computer outside my Home. With like a Username and Password.

Would i have to Setup A Dns Server for that ?


Edit : I just Enabled Remote Connection to the Server and on my Computers, But I can See what Files are on my Server from my pc, But i cant see Access my Computer from the server.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2011)

No, you don't need to set up a DNS server to remotely access the computer.
Is accessing the server remotely essential? You could use a VPN, or a 3rd party app, but it opens up a whole can of worms from a security perspective.

If Remote connections are allowed on all the machines, you should be able to use mstsc to go from anyone to any other. Just change the machine name in the "/v" switch. You can also use the generic remote connection utility, but it will create a new login (not shadow the console). If that is all you need it's not a real problem as it lets you do pretty much everything too.

so ...
At WS ... "mstsc /v:MyServer /admin"
at Server ... "mstsc /v:MyWorkstation /admin"

What are the computers running for OS? (XP, Vista, 7, etc.)


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Appears to be working now. 

So i can use Hamachi then to Access my computer from outside my house then ? 

I forgot to ask aswell

Also How would i go about Making the Server Creating Back-ups now and then of Certain Folders Say Pictures and Music on my Computers around the home ?

and 

Is there away to make the Server go into like a lower power state during the night on it's own ?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2011)

I am not familiar with Hamachi enough to be of any help there. I know there are people on TPU who use it regularly and they will be of more assistance. 

What I use for backups on my work networks is Robocopy. It comes included with 7 and 2008 and it has a lot of powerful options for backup. You just create a cmd file that does what you want, and then add it to scheduled tasks and it works like a dream. The amount of options can be a bit confusing so if you have questions just ask.

Regular power settings should be sufficient for the server. If it will allow "wake on LAN", it will wake up when it's trying to be accessed.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 29, 2011)

I have Used Hamachi Before To Create VPN networks for my Games, I just Tested it for Logging into The server and Is pretty Simple I just have to leave hamachi up on the Server and install it on the pc i want to Access it from and Enter the Server username and password and it seems to work Fine.

Ok, I never heard of RoboCopy so i will have to Google that for abit of info. 

I just Tried to setup my minecraft Server but it needed java and when i go to the site to download it comes up with : 

In order to optimize your experience and provide you with accurate messages, please enable javascript and cookies in your browser for the duration of your Java installation. Once you have enabled javascript and cookies, refresh this page.

I went to go Enable cookies and Java Script but Everything is Blocked Sercurity Setting for IE are on High and Everytime i go on a Website Google Etc it says it could be dangerous and needs to be Added to the Safe list to Stop this message Comming up.

The Sercurity Settings are on High I did try to Slide it down to Medium High but the Slider is all Greyed out ?


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2011)

You don't have to google Robocopy. If you are on Win7 or 2008 just open a command prompt and type "robocopy /?"

Yup, your server is happily protecting you from doing what you want to do on the webz. 
You can kill the enhanced securty, but unfortunately I'm at home and don't have a server handy.
I think it's a policy based thing. I could be wrong. This is one of the reasons I asked if a server OS was necessary.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, I appear to of Found How to turn of Enhanced Security and installing Java now. 

No i was wondering how to Use RoboCopy like the commands for it and what they that's what i ment by google it...Lol my Mistake : )


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2011)

There are a boatload of options for robocopy.
The ones that you will want are ...
Only copy files that have changed. (First run will copy everything)
If you are copying a whole drive (like C:\)
Don't copy junctions. (in case the direcotry you are copying has a mapped drive in it)
Don't copy the directory "System Volume Information"
Don't copy .tmp files (unless you think it's important)
Don't list directories or files (just useless output in a log file if you use one)

So something like ...

Robocopy <source> <destination> /R:1 /W:1 /E /COPYALL /XJ /XO /IT /NFL /NDL /LOG:<filename>

There are lots more options ... lol

You can mirror directories using the /MIR switch but remember that if a file is removed from  source it will be removed from the destination.
That might not be something you want for a backup.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2011)

setup shared folders as mapped drives on each pc. Then you can specify each pc to run a backup to that mapped location.

@work. Sometimes my replies are delayed.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2011)

You don't have to do that with robocopy. It will use the default system shared of a drive.
Most people are not aware that that there are default system shares for all of their drives.

robocopy \\mycomputer\C$\mydirectory F:\mycomputerbackup ....

Robocopy will not copy open and locked files (like most backup programs) the only way around that is to be running shadow copies. Usually not worth it for a home network.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2011)

AHH !!! I forgot to add that if you use Robocopy MAKE SURE you set the /W AND /R switches to a low number.
By default the number of retries (/R) is a million, and the default wait time (/W) is 3 seconds.
If it hits a locked file it will retry to copy it for 3 millions seconds. Not good. lol
I set them both at one. One retry after one second and them move on.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Will Give RoboCopy ago tommo i think as it's nearly 2am here : ) 

I did just try to get my Minecraft Server Going, i Started up the minecraft Server Software then I Setup hamachi as i normally do, Joined my computers to the hamachi Network. Then tried to join my minecraft server on my server but it keeps saying "Connection to the Server Timmed out" 

It's wierd becuase it worked Fine when i used my laptop to Host the server.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a permission thing. I had something similar with SQL server and had to make sure that everyone who was going to access the service was allowed to do so.


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, Will check it out tommo. Falling asleep at the computer Atm...Lol 

I still gotta sort out the printer but that should be easy by what you said to do. 
I still gotta sort out minecraft and Hamachi.
and Robocopy. 

Cheers for the Help, I would of Been lost otherwise : )


----------



## Kreij (Jan 29, 2011)

For pete's sake ... go to bed. 
i'll check this thread when I am on tomorrow to see if you need any thing.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hamachi is more of a pain than anything else, I'd ditch it and set everything up right.

With Minecraft you don't need a VPN or anything else.  Just set up the server, forward the port through your router to the server, forward the port through any software firewall(the Windows Firewall by default, but I turn that crap off on tiny home servers), and then connect to your IP(Internal IP from inside your network and external IP if you are away from home).

As for accessing your files, set up a FTP server using Filezilla.  It is extremely easy.  Again, forwarding port 21 through your router and firewall as necessary.

If you have a dynamic IP, a lot of home connections do especially DSL, then I suggest no-ip.com to give yourself a dynamic DNS.  So you don't have to actually know your IP address to access your home network when you aren't home.  It will allow you to install a client on the server that automatically updates a DNS name that you pick.  So all you have to do is remember your DNS name, and you will always be able to access your home network, regardless of what your IP changes to.

And everything I've mentioned so far is free of course.

Now, on to something else.  Are you planning on running any kind of virus protection on this server?  Because you probably should, especially if you are giving access to it to other people besides yourself.  Since you went with a server OS, virus protection won't be free.  I think AVG has the cheapest solution @ $99 a year for a single file server licence, but there might be something cheaper out there.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 29, 2011)

comodo is free on server. I can definitely recommend it


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Completely Bonkers, I went on Comodo Site but couldn't find the one for the server could you perhaps send me link Please ? 

I did also find another Server Sercurity called Risen : http://download.cnet.com/Rising-Antivirus-Free-Edition/3000-2239_4-10674783.html Is this Any good Compared to Comodo ? 

Also i sorted out Minecraft now windows firewall was stopping it Even though i added it to a list of Allowed programes, So thank you newtekie1 ; ) For some reason i cannot connect to a minecraft server without hamachi it just comes up with "server Timmed out" iv forward ports Etc but still nothing.


EDIT : Dam it, For some reason i now cannot see the server from my main Rig, But my Server Can see my pc but not look at the files Etc it just comes up saying" Network Error cannot access (Computer name)". Any ideas ?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 30, 2011)

Just choose the relevant 32-bit or 64-bit XP download http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/free-download.html and it will install fine


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks, Downloading now. 

I appear to of sorted the problem i had, I can see the Server fine now with all of my computer by cable. But my laptop and My Dad's pc Cannot see the server on the network and there both wireless, But they can see my Computer ok though and that's by cable ? ? ?


----------



## Virus-j (Jan 31, 2011)

Bump 

I have managed to sort out the laptop not seeing the Server and can now browse the files on the server from my laptop. 

But My dad's pc which uses a belkin wireless Usb Stick will not find the Server at all, the server can see my dads computer but it cannot connect to it as it keep saying there is a network problem and i cannot seems to fix it.

Everything Else is pretty much sorted. Execpt one other thing i cannot understand the Robocopy thingy to back up my files so is there any Free software that i can use to do this ?


----------

